

Godaddy .com domain just 1.99/yr - diabolus
http://www.godaddy.com/deals2/?isc=cjc199x&utm_source=buffer&buffer_share=26af4

======
orvtech
Finally the opportunity to buy GodaddyYouSuckForSupportingSOPA.com

------
jameswyse
I'd rather pay 10x that to avoid using GoDaddy at all.

